# العالم السري للمغناطيس .....فهل نعرفه حقا؟



## pic2007 (4 فبراير 2011)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إلى الشباب العربي تحية خاصة تحية إجلال وتقدير فقد آن الأوان للصحوة[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]"..هناك حجم كبير من الجدال القائم لصالح مفهوم الأثير. وإذا تجاهلنا وجود الأثير هذا يعني بأن الفضاء هو مجرد من خاصية فيزيائية على الإطلاق. إن المبادئ الميكانيكية الأساسية لا تنسجم مع هذه النظرة...حسب النظرية النسبية العامة,الفضاء يحتوي على خاصيات فيزيائية,وبهذا المعنى,فلابد بالتالي من وجود الأثير. وحسب نظرية النسبية العامة فلا يمكن تصور الفضاء من دون الأثير.."[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ألبرت أنيشتاين[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]هذا اقتباس من خطاب ألقاه أنيشتاين في جامعة "ليدن" هولندا, في الخامس من مايو 1920[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وجب التذكر بأن أنيشتاين ساهم في البداية بالحملة الهادفة للقضاء على مفهوم الأثير قبل أن يعود عن موقفه لاحقا, أي بعد أن خرج هذا المفهوم مدحورا من العالم الأكاديمي.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يعني أن أنيشتاين قتل القتيل ومشى بجنازته.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]يعني في النهاية الأثير موجود وفي ما يخص المغناطيس:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المغانط تعمل عمل صمامات اثيرية.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يقول العالم ويرنر هايزنبيرك والحاصل على جائزة نوبل[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"..أعتقد بأنه من الممكن استخدام المغانط كمصدر للطاقة. لكن نحن الحمقى العلميين لا نستطيع فعل ذلك, فوجب أن تأتي من خارج المنهج العلمي.."[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Energie im Uberfluss" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]by[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Hilscher, 1981.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]أنبه السادة إلى أن هايزنبيرك كان على اطلاع بالمولد المغناطيسي والذي لا يستخدم أي وقود بالمعنى الرسمي للكلمة الذي يعود للمخترع الألماني هانز كولر والذي تم عرضه لأول مرة سنة 1925[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هناك الكثير من الأسماء اللامعة في عالم المغناطيسية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إليكم اليوم بالملخص العملي لأعمال:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] هوارد جونسون أحد القمم الشامخة في مجال المغناطيس.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]تحياتي.[/FONT]


----------



## م.عماد ك (8 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم على هذا الملف


----------



## pic2007 (9 فبراير 2011)

*ولك جزيل الشكر*



م.عماد ك قال:


> بارك الله بك أخي الكريم على هذا الملف


العفو وشاكرا لك مرورك وأنا في الخدمة ان شاء الله.


----------



## المقدسي2011 (11 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله بك أخي الكريم*


----------



## الثعلب2000 (23 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## magdy2006 (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراا اخى ولكن قد ان الاوان كى نبدء


----------



## pic2007 (23 أغسطس 2011)

تحية طيبة للجميع

السادة الأعضاء: المقدسي2011, الثعلب2000, magdy2006 وباقي أعضاء هذا الملتقى الكريم..
شكرا لكم على الكلمات الطيبة وبذلكم للوقت واهتمامكم بهذا الموضوع.



magdy2006 قال:


> جزاك الله خيراا اخى ولكن قد ان الاوان كى نبدء



نعم أخي الكريم، ولكن ليس قبل "ايجاد الجانب النظري" للموضوع، حتى لا نبدو وكأننا " خارجين عن القانون" أو ندعو الى انشاء آلات مستحيلة، هذا كل ما أحاول القيام به حاليا، وصحيح أن الوقت ليس في صالحنا لكن هكذا تسير الأمور دائما


وشكرا.


----------



## abo a (24 أكتوبر 2013)

يعطيك العافية الملف مفقود


----------

